# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Вниманию пользователей, пострадавших от шифровальщика (расширение .EBF)

## thyrex

В последнее время наблюдается всплеск обращений пользователей, файлы которых оказались зашифрованы и получили расширение .EBF
При этом пользователям демонстрируется следующее сообщение




> Если Вы читаете это сообщение, значит Ваш компьютер был атакован опаснейшим вирусом.
>  Вся ваша информация (документы, базы данных, бэкапы и другие файлы) на этом компьютере была зашифрована с помощью самого криптостойкого алгоритма в мире RSA1024.
>  Все зашифрованые файлы имеют формат .EBF
>  Восстановить файлы можно только зная уникальный для вашего пк пароль.
>  Подобрать его невозможно. Смена ОС ничего не изменит. Ни один системный администратор в мире не решит эту проблему не зная кода. 
>  Не в коем случае не изменяйте файлы!
>  Напишите нам письмо на адрес [email protected] (если в течение суток вам не ответят то на [email protected]) чтобы узнать как получить дешифратор и пароль.
>  Папка C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer не зашифрована, там вы сможете запустить браузер.
>  Среднее время ответа специалиста 1-5 часов.
> ...


Это последняя разновидность шифровальщика *Vandev* (по классификации Лаборатории Касперского)
Шифровальщик использует алгоритм шифрования Blowfish (*EBF* - *E*ncrypt*B*low*F*ish)
Шифрование происходит следующим образом:
1) на компьютер пользователя попадает бэкдор, который открывает удаленный доступ к компьютеру
2) злоумышленник в удобное для него время заходит на компьютер, *вручную* запускает шифрование с *произвольным ключом*

_Вывод_: расшифровать файлы, не зная ключ, *НЕВОЗМОЖНО*. Если информация очень ценная, остается только один вариант - платить злоумышленнику, как бы это не способствовало его "бизнесу"
Как правило, подобные "бизнесмены" просят прислать зашифрованный файл, чтобы пользователь мог убедиться в наличии дешифратора, а после оплаты присылают и всю информацию для расшифровки (вместе с дешифратором)

P.S. Специалисты из вирлабов рекомендуют обращаться сразу в полицию

----------

*Никита Соловьев*,  *миднайт*,  *Ilya Shabanov*,  *olejah*,  *Techno*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Beliy20

Внимание!
Если Вы читаете это сообщение, значит Ваш компьютер был атакован опаснейшим вирусом.
Вся ваша информация (документы, базы данных, бэкапы и другие файлы) на этом компьютере была зашифрована с помощью самых криптостойких алгоритмов.
Все зашифрованые файлы имеют формат .EBF
Восстановить файлы можно только зная уникальный для вашего пк пароль.
Подобрать его невозможно. Смена ОС ничего не изменит. Ни один системный администратор в мире не решит эту проблему не зная кода. 
Ни в коем случае не изменяйте файлы!
Напишите нам письмо на адрес [email protected] (если в течение суток вам не ответят то на [email protected]) чтобы узнать как получить дешифратор и пароль.
Папка C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer не зашифрована, там вы сможете запустить браузер.
Среднее время ответа специалиста 1-12 часов.
К письму прикрепите файл "КАК_РАСШИФРОВАТЬ_ФАЙЛЫ.txt".
Письма с угрозами будут угрожать только Вам и Вашим файлам! 
НЕ ЗАБУДЬТЕ: только МЫ можем расшифровать Ваши файлы!



==================================================  ==================
dB8MUG1adnP8hOwZ0lWyePEawMYliHLq
==================================================  ==================
Тоже в фирме поймал этот вирус ((

----------


## Beliy20

Получили в ответ письмо от этих САДОМИТОВ !!!
Здравствуйте!
Чтобы получить дешифратор с уникальным для Вашего пк паролем, необходимо пополнить наш счет QIWI на сумму 10 000 рублей.
После поступления средств мы вышлем вам инструкцию для дешифровки ваших файлов вместе с расшифровщиком и паролем.
Скидок нет. Рассрочек тоже.
Мы готовы расшифровать любой небольшой текстовый документ или фотографию для подтверждения своих намерений.
Базы данных прикреплять не нужно, бесплатно их вам никто не расшифрует.
Вместе с ним прикрепите КАК_РАСШИФРОВАТЬ_ФАЙЛЫ.TXT либо HOW_TO_DECRYPT_FILES.TXT
Реквизиты вышлем за несколько часов до оплаты, потому как они постоянно меняются.
Кошелек действует в течение 24 часов после отправки его вам.
Пожалуйста, не изменяйте тему сообщения.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> Чтобы получить дешифратор с уникальным для Вашего пк паролем, необходимо пополнить наш счет QIWI на сумму 10 000 рублей.


Аппетиты растут я смотрю.  :Sad:  Может имеет смысл написать заявление в МВД управление К? 
Надо брать их как только реквизиты пришлют и начнут выводить бабло. Иначе потом уже нереально будет  :Wink:

----------


## HE_XAKEP

У меня вот такой ключ

Если Вы читаете это сообщение, значит Ваш компьютер был атакован опаснейшим вирусом.
Вся ваша информация (документы, базы данных, бэкапы и другие файлы) на этом компьютере была зашифрована с помощью самых криптостойких алгоритмов.
Все зашифрованые файлы имеют формат .EBF
Восстановить файлы можно только зная уникальный для вашего пк пароль.
Подобрать его невозможно. Смена ОС ничего не изменит. Ни один системный администратор в мире не решит эту проблему не зная кода. 
Ни в коем случае не изменяйте файлы!
Напишите нам письмо на адрес [email protected] (если в течение суток вам не ответят то на [email protected]) чтобы узнать как получить дешифратор и пароль.
Папка C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer не зашифрована, там вы сможете запустить браузер.
Среднее время ответа специалиста 1-12 часов.
К письму прикрепите файл "КАК_РАСШИФРОВАТЬ_ФАЙЛЫ.txt".
Письма с угрозами будут угрожать только Вам и Вашим файлам! 
НЕ ЗАБУДЬТЕ: только МЫ можем расшифровать Ваши файлы!



==================================================  ==================
7vEmTeT4VjoSN6pqSL8jYUwJMCU2sLWm
==================================================  ==================

как думаете, наши антивирусные гиганты придут нам напомощь?

----------


## Виктор1905

Та же проблема, но обнаружена архивированная запароленная программа Encriptor в закачке Оперы. Куда отправить на исследование?

----------

